# Magazine question.



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Lets say if I was to leave my gun at home for protection and I leave the magazine loaded with ammo, will it damage the spring in the magazine? Lets say I dont shoot the gun for about 6 months or so. Will the spring lose its tension?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

No and no.

The conventional wisdom around here is that it is the repeated cycling (compression and decompression) of the spring from use that will eventually wear the spring. Prolonged storage of a full mag should not harm the spring nor affect the function of the magazine or firearm. This makes sense if you think about the shock on a car. They really only eventually wear from use. 

I have had full mags (Beretta 92FS) sit for much longer than six months with no ill effects. When brought to the range both magazine and gun perform flawlessly.

Even with use your magazines will last a long time. And if they do begin to wear the fix is as easy as installing new springs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> No and no.
> 
> The conventional wisdom around here is that it is the repeated cycling (compression and decompression) of the spring from use that will eventually wear the spring. Prolonged storage of a full mag should not harm the spring nor affect the function of the magazine or firearm. This makes sense if you think about the shock on a car. They really only eventually wear from use.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wyatt...just wanted to make sure. I always want whats best for my Sig!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I keep my SD/HD mags loaded all the time and have had no ill effects as stated above. They'll be fine.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> No and no.
> 
> The conventional wisdom around here is that it is the repeated cycling (compression and decompression) of the spring from use that will eventually wear the spring. Prolonged storage of a full mag should not harm the spring nor affect the function of the magazine or firearm.


:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It will not weaken them to leave them loaded.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I keep my SD/HD mags loaded all the time and have had no ill effects as stated above. They'll be fine.


Same here, my range mags get the wear and tear.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

All of mine get used, they just get loaded and stay on stand-by when not at the range.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> All of mine get used, they just get loaded and stay on stand-by when not at the range.


Same here, all of mine have been used but my SD ammo does not get cycled nowhere near as much as my practice ammo.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. Now I dont have to worry about my Sig.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

cquence said:


> Thanks guys. Now I dont have to worry about my Sig.


Glad I went to the last post on this one before I posted a hasty reply! SIG. Nice. I was going to hint at magazine/manufacturer quality and possible issues with leaving loaded mags for extended periods. This still applies, but not in your case. In general, magazine spring fatigue is a thing of the past, but not necessarily a fallacy. Quality manufacturing and materials still plays a vital role. Working (or loading/unloading) your magazine springs is actually harder on them than leaving them fully compressed. Shortening the amount of rounds kept in the magazines by one or two really wouldn't make a difference either. I still rotate my carry and stored (loaded) magazines several times in a year. Emptying them also gives me chance to inspect the condition of the ammo.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> I still rotate my carry and stored (loaded) magazines several times in a year. Emptying them also gives me chance to inspect the condition of the ammo.


I like to rotate mags too. When I go to the range, the magazine that has been sitting empty in my bag gets put into service at the range and then gets loaded and put into my gun for HD until the next range visit, when I rotate another mag in and repeat the cycle. Since I finish my range work with a mag of HD JHP's I have the peace of mind knowing that the mag in my gun defending me is one that has just functioned flawlessly at my most recent range trip.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to confess that when I saw this thread title I was thinking, "I've always liked _The Economist_, but lately I've been reading more _Car and Driver_ because I'm tired of being depressed."


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

Just keep the spring well oiled. 6 months or longer is a long time to not check your mags. But no harm will come to the springs.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I keep my SD/HD mags loaded all the time and have had no ill effects as stated above. They'll be fine.


+1...what he said.:smt023


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

As usual you guys are all on the ball......:smt023

I was just going to come here and ask this question. I've been leaving one mag full (out of the gun) and one empty (in the gun) and rotating them each time I shoot.

So I wanted to see if leaving it full was bad.... I had a hunch it wasn't since how would anyone keep a gun stored and ready? 

But it is good to get confirmation from the pros......


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> I was just going to come here and ask this question. I've been leaving one mag full (out of the gun) and *one empty (in the gun)* and rotating them each time I shoot.
> 
> So I wanted to see if leaving it full was bad.... I had a hunch it wasn't since how would anyone keep a gun stored and ready?


An empty gun doesn't do you any good. Not to get too far off topic, but if you are leaving it empty for safety concerns for others in your home (kids or something), perhaps a discussion about that would be warranted, not directed at you, but for all the newer forum members. Sure it's been talked about before, but there are a whole lotta posts to sift thru.

Zhur


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> An empty gun doesn't do you any good. Not to get too far off topic, but if you are leaving it empty for safety concerns for others in your home (kids or something), perhaps a discussion about that would be warranted, not directed at you, but for all the newer forum members. Sure it's been talked about before, but there are a whole lotta posts to sift thru.
> 
> Zhur


Well maybe it is in part for safety.......or part peace of mind....

I have the full mag stored in the box right next to the gun..... so technically if I needed it on short notice I could open the case and drop the empty/insert full very quickly....


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> An empty gun doesn't do you any good. Not to get too far off topic, but if you are leaving it empty for safety concerns for others in your home (kids or something), perhaps a discussion about that would be warranted, not directed at you, but for all the newer forum members. Sure it's been talked about before, but there are a whole lotta posts to sift thru.
> 
> Zhur


:smt023



funkypunk97 said:


> Well maybe it is in part for safety.......or part peace of mind....
> 
> I have the full mag stored in the box right next to the gun..... so technically if I needed it on short notice I could open the case and drop the empty/insert full very quickly....


When under stress, that is not always the easiest thing to do (assuming you have the time to do so).

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> Well maybe it is in part for safety.......or part peace of mind....


Everybody should take certain steps for safety and peace of mind. For me it's having my handguns secure in a safe, loaded and ready for use.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Everybody should take certain steps for safety and peace of mind. For me it's having my handguns secure in a safe, loaded and ready for use.


Same here...I dont leave it loaded, but 2 magazines loaded sitting right next to my gun.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Not to say that there's always an answer to those types of fears, but peace of mind is cheap compared to unpreparedness.










For about $160, you can have the peace of mind required when there are children around, or for when you are away from your home if you don't carry your gun with you. I'd much rather someone have something like the picture above than try to manipulate a firearm, under duress, from unloaded to ready. The codes possible with these types of safes can be as complex as you like, or as simple as you like. Either way, if your concern is that a small child can get a hold of your weapon, there's a gigantic RED FLAG that goes off in my mind. The only gun of mine that is out of the safe, is the one I'm responsible for, either on my person, or on the table next to my bed as I sleep. If I have to go somewhere where guns aren't allowed, it's either locked in the main gun safe, or unloaded and locked to the seat frame of my car with a cable lock. If I'm down in the big city, I'll unload and remove the slide and take the mainspring with me if I can't take the gun with me as well as lock it to the seat frame.

Unattended guns are a big "no no" with me. If you aren't in possession/control of your firearm, it should be locked up. $160 is a small price to pay for peace of mind.

Zhur


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> Not to say that there's always an answer to those types of fears, but peace of mind is cheap compared to unpreparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't have any kids in the house, so that has nothing to do with why I might leave it unloaded. I was simply doing it for peace of mind when it came to wear and tear on the magazines. Once I read here that the mags are not affected by long term constant loaded condition I won't worry about that anymore.....

I was actually swayed a little by my case that says "DO NOT LEAVE GUN LOADED IN THIS BOX" all over the place......


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

cquence said:


> Same here...I dont leave it loaded, but 2 magazines loaded sitting right next to my gun.


I have children and leaving a loaded gun out of my safe while I'm sleeping or any other time for that matter is not an option. In an emergency situation when time is usually critical and by the time I open my safe, I may have just enough time to grab my gun, point, and shoot depending on the scenario.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I always have my gun ready to go, and securely stored (but quick to access). This means not only a full mag in the gun, but one in the pipe as well.

However, even if you are for some reason leaving the loaded magazine out of the gun, why would you leave an empty magazine in the gun? If you needed it in an emergency, why have to drop the empty mag first before you can load up? You essentially have to unload an empty gun before you can load it.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

cquence said:


> Same here...I dont leave it loaded, but 2 magazines loaded sitting right next to my gun.


It's been said many times by many people, but an unloaded gun is as good as having no gun at all.


----------

